# HELP! Recognize this dog in VA?



## coltwells57 (Mar 8, 2007)

I live in Suffolk, VA and bought my dog from Jeremy Coolbaugh in Virginia Beach, VA. I am trying to find out if my dog is UKC registered or not. I bought him in July and the guy who sold me him told me he was registered but he didnt have papers on him because he had just moved here and brought the dog with him. Come to find out he just got the dog around April from someone here in VA. He later told me that a lady named Shawna sold him the dog because she wanted to start breeding pocket pits. He told me the dog was born the day before Thanksgiving and would now be 3yrs old. If can help me in any way it would be greatly appreciated! Thank you for reading! -Colt Wells [email protected]


----------



## rob32 (Sep 22, 2010)

my guess is no, its not a registered dog. it seems that just about every person who sells an unregistered dog has some kind of excuse why they cant seem to come up with the paperwork. sounds to me like you got suckered but i could be wrong. me, ive kept every single registration paper on every registered dog ive ever owned in my adult life. one thing to keep in mind about buying a registered dog that the owner cant seem to find papers on is the dog could be stolen. ive known people stealing dogs off someones yard and selling them. when you actually purchase an animal from someone, demand registration papers on the spot. also, make sure the name on the paperwork is the name of the person selling you the dog. if the owner cant at least supply these things, dont buy a dog.


----------

